# The Chaos Gods on Heresy Online



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Your favorite chaos gods arguing on Heresy Online. Multi-part




























It will continue


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahahaha, classic. I love how Slaanesh's army is simply 4chan. :biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

XD thats Epic!!

SGMAlice


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

hahah awesome! Keep up the good work


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Lmao at Nurgle's sig... as I slowly put this slice of Pizza Hut pizza down :shok:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

The thread continues


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Malal having more power than the other 4? lol sweet!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

LoL. I like Tzeentch's signature. haha. The Obama Logo.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol, epic .


----------

